

Leap of Faith (startup life) - yanowitz
http://bijansabet.com/post/749143172/leap-of-faith

======
vips
Few days back I had a conversation with my college about how do we take
decisions. Some time it is the faith/gut feel which play a vital roles instead
of informed/rational decision. This is story is falls into the first category.

